# Wolke ausbessern



## HPB (15. September 2010)

Hi,
ich verzweifle gerade am Ausbessern eines Panorama-Bildes mit Photoshop Elements (habe aber auch Lightroom als Demo installiert).

Das Bild habe ich euch hochgeladen. In der rechten Hälfte sind 2 kleine Wolken, die durch das Zusammensetzten eine bläuliche Färbung bekommen haben.

Idealerweiße möchte ich die Wolke wieder natürlicher machen (also weißer) zur Not auch ganz weg.

Irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht so richtig hin. Könnt Ihr mir kurz erklären, wie ich am besten vorgehe?

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar
Gruß,
Peter


----------



## Bininga (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Peter,

ich weiß nicht ob PSE das >Extrahieren-Werkzeug< zur Verfügung hat.
Wenn ja: Eine andere Wolke damit freistellen und einfach drüber legen.
Sonst evtl. mit dem >Ausbessern-Werkzeug< die fehlerhafte Stelle retuschieren.

LG,
Fred


----------

